# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting Zincalume

## Feralbilly

Hi all,
I don't know whether to put this here or under sheds, but we have a zincalume shed on our block that stands out like the proverbial ***s on a bull and I am thinking of painting it a more reasonable colour. 
Has anyone tried painting zincalume and if so---
1. What primer did you use? and
2. How well has it stood up? 
Any suggestions for a suitable primer would be most welcomed. 
Bill

----------


## Don777

HI Bill 
Have done a couple of shed garden sheds, they were a few years old, and just cleaned the surface, and painted with acrlyic ext paint ( no primer needed one ), bingo silver shed now green, this was six years ago, green has faded abit, but otherwise paint is on the shed, except where wheel barrow was hit by moving shed, paint chipped off... 
I think most of the newer paint will go over Zal surface OK, but not really hard wearing 
Cheers Don 
Ps the Barrow was moving and being pushed by the other half.... yes it was empty..

----------


## Feralbilly

Thanks Don, will give it a go with acrylic exterior once SWMBO makes up her mind on the colour 
All the best  Bill

----------


## keepontruckin

Use Wattyl Solargard or Dulux Weathershield. They are exterior paints that are primers aswell as top coats all in the one product. Great cleaning and hard wearing properties.

----------


## Bloss

If the shed is new ie: still quite shiny rather than zinc grey you should clean it back well with soapy water as there is often a protective oil layer that can last for some time. 
Then you can go the expensive route and use and etch primer, but I use a mild vinegar solution - about 1:5 (vinegar:water) wash it all over leave for 10 minutes or so then hose off well. 
Then just use any acrylic exterior paint that needs no primer (any brand of acrylic exterior will do this). 
If the shed is just mug ugly grey and has been up and in the weather for 6 months or more just give it a good clean with soapy water, hose off and whack the exterior acrylic paint on.

----------


## Feralbilly

Thanks guys. Very helpful advice. 
Bill

----------

